# Assassin's Creed: Dreharbeiten der Verfilmung abgeschlossen



## Gast1669461003 (17. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed: Dreharbeiten der Verfilmung abgeschlossen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed: Dreharbeiten der Verfilmung abgeschlossen


----------



## MrWoozy (17. Januar 2016)

Das hatte ich ja gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Nice, bin ich gespannt drauf.
Und 'ne gute Entscheidung dass sie Fassbender einen neuen Character spielen lassen.
Den Erwartungen für einen der bestehenden wäre er wahrscheinlich eh nie gerecht geworden.


----------



## bloodycorrey (19. Januar 2016)

Die Dreharbeiten sind im Jannuar abgeschlossen und erst im Dezember kommt der Film ins Kino ? WTF!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Januar 2016)

bloodycorrey schrieb:


> Die Dreharbeiten sind im Jannuar abgeschlossen und erst im Dezember kommt der Film ins Kino ? WTF!


Noch nie was von "Post-Produktion" gehört? [emoji57]


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2016)

Eben. Jetzt ist die Phase von Cut, Bildbearbeitung, Special Effects, Filtern etc. Außerdem wird dann der Kinorelease auch meistens so geplant, daß der Film nicht untergeht. Das kann auch nochmal zu einer Verschiebung um 1-2 Monate nach hinten führen, falls gerade ein großer Blockbuster in den Zeitraum fällt gegen den ein "Kleingewicht" wie AC keine Chancen hätte. Wenn z.B. gerade im Zeitraum ein Star Wars 8 starten würde oder ein anderer großer Action-Blockbuster wäre ein paralleler Release vermutlich der wirtschaftliche KO. Da verschiebt man den Film lieber in einen ruhigeren Zeitraum, wo eher mittelmäßige Produktionen laufen oder kein Actionfilm.

Aber bis zum Kinostart kommen zwischenzeitlich garantiert 1-2 Trailer zum anfüttern,


----------

